
Big Changes In iOS 6 App Store (And What Developers Should Do) - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/29/five-big-changes-in-the-ios-6-app-store-and-what-developers-should-do/
======
ronnier
I find horizontal scrolling to be very awkward. That change alone makes me
dislike the new app store, with it's horizontal scrolling everywhere.

On the plus side, not having to type a password to install updates for apps is
a major win.

~~~
navs
To make it worse, delayed horizontal scrolling on my iPhone 4.

I used an iPhone 3G up until the 4S was released. At that point it was pretty
unusable. I guess I have one release to go before the same happens to my
iPhone 4.

~~~
greendestiny
Its basically unusable on my iPod 4g.

~~~
ljf
I'm putting it off indefinitely for my iPod 4g, doesn't seem to add anything
of use for me. Looks like the Apple way of minimising fragmentation works
though!

